# High pH



## Gerdion (Jan 23, 2009)

Recently lost most of my Neon Tetras to tragedy, now looking to rebuild my stock. 

It seems that the natural pH of my tap water (and most tap water in my area - SLC Utah) is very hard, 7.8+ pH. I have a 29 gallon tank. It is currently stocked with 4 albino cories and a bushynose pleco, plus 3 zebra danios. Looks pretty empty in there. What are my options? I know that Mollies and Swordtails love harder water, but everyone seems to have them. I'm hoping I can keep something more unique.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

You are confusing 2 terms: pH and hardness

pH is a measure of the acid/base. Neutral is 7, basic is above 7, acidic is below 7. Most fish are fine from about 6.5-7.5 or so. Tetras typically like acidic water but should be able to adapt to ph7.8 which is not really that basic.

Hardness is how much undisolved solids and metals are in your water. This is often measured in degrees. Soft water is from about 0-4ppm, 5-7ppm is neutral, then you have harder water at 8ppm and above. Tetras tend to prefer netural to soft water, but again cand adapt to harder water.


----------



## Gerdion (Jan 23, 2009)

That missed the point, but thank you. Whether I restock with Neon Tetras or not, I would like to know what thrives in pH that leans more alkaline.


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

The better choice in many fish that lean toward a higher pH is the common livebearers. Many of them also need rather harder water with hardness in the 150 ppm plus range, that is over 9 or 10 degrees. Things like mollies, guppies swordtails platies, endlers, any of the easily obtained goodeids, Limias, etc. will work well.


----------

